

HDR+: Low Light and High Dynamic Range Photography in the Google Camera App - ot
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2014/10/hdr-low-light-and-high-dynamic-range.html

======
bronson
Somehow the newer submission is getting all the upvotes and comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8516244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8516244)

